# How about personal opinions on cameras please



## cookie (Feb 10, 2007)

Opinions needed, I'm wanting to get a good digital point & shoot camera, my price range is $300-$400. I'm replacing my Kodak easy share peice of junk... I don't know a lot about macro, just know I should get a camera that has macro adjustment...It will be an all purpose camera- family photos, events, pets, planted tanks  , etc... I would prefer to get it local, like Best Buy or Circuit City, so I can get the extended warranty on it... 

Anybody have any suggestions? 

Jackie


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

I love my Canon Powershot A530 but I'm kinda wishing that I'd spent the extra $100 on the A540. Check those models out and another Canon model that is A640 I think.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a sony dsc-h2 and I love this camerea but if you only looking for point and shoot cameras then why not spend a little less. I say this because when you buy the expensive cameras you are paying for manual controls and other things but if you just want to point and shoot which means letting the camera do the focusing automaticallly than there is no need for an expensive camera. Just my opinion but lots of people buy these high dollar cameras and have no clue on how to use it.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

IMO......best camera for that price range.....Canon SD800IS


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

nswhite said:


> Just my opinion but lots of people buy these high dollar cameras and have no clue on how to use it.


Completely agree. I'm one of those clueless people! Still learning how to use my camera..and it's been half a year. 

Also agree that the Canon SD800 and other Canon point and shoot cameras are excellent.

-John N.


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

I just thought of something that one should look out for in a good digital camera. If you can find a point-and-shoot that has the option of storing photos in .RAW format then take that into consideration. I think I saw a Fuji Finepix camera with this format. It is not a necessary option but you might want to get into digital manipulation sometime in the future. It would be good to have the option anyway.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> I have a sony dsc-h2 and I love this camerea but if you only looking for point and shoot cameras then why not spend a little less.


 nswhite, would any of the Kodak cameras be acceptable?


----------



## jon_the_newb (Dec 30, 2006)

I like the Canon A710 IS (own one) over the SD800 IS myself. Both are 7 MP cameras and both have Image Stabilization, but the 710 has a bigger optical zoom (6x vs 3.8x), and can use AA batteries instead of a special style battery. It's small enough to pocket, and still big enough to get a grip on. My wife hates my old Canon, while it's better, IMO, it lacks the IS, which she really needs.

Jon


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Jon, thank you. While I was doing my regular Midnight after work 'honey do list' at Super Wal*Mart, I took a peek at what they had. Just because I am familiar with Kodak and their manual, I like to look at those. But I did see what I believe was a Canon for cheaper. 

I really hate to think of my Kodak EasyShare C330 as a disposable camera. I am hoping that I can find someplace to have it fixed or repaired. The 'eye' won't open on it. I am sure one of my kids (youngest) was just trying to take a picture and maybe something sticky got on the mechanism. Wishful thinking out loud. Honestly, anyone could have dropped it, etc. 

The only thing I know about cameras is that I have heard someone say that for shots of aquariums the lens is the most important part and the camera is an accessory to it. 

The rest of it completely loses me. I was into cameras when I was a kid. Now, I just wish I could find an old cheap 35 mm camera like my Dad used to have. 

This nature photography seems to get expensive fast.


----------

